# Question About a Scott bike/frame



## bogol (Aug 31, 2012)

I am thinking to buy this. 
I have some doubts regarding the frame, especially since I can see the Scott and Easton logos being added as stickers, rather than painted.







What do you think? Anyone recognizing this frame ? The drivetrain and brakes on it are all campagnolo so I am very tempted to pull the trigger and buy this one. However I want to make sure the frame is genuine. Please help me identify it.


----------

